# Sunday's Show and Tell....12/4/16...21 days till Santa shows



## jd56 (Dec 4, 2016)

Wow, 3 weeks to the Xmas.
Hope everyone is ready. 
I'm no where close to ready.

So let's see what relics you have found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Dec 4, 2016)

Couple of things this week for my collection. I have never seen one of the child's Lincoln Zephyr rocking toys before.


----------



## morton (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice.  Any idea who made the motor cycle and when?  I can't read the writing on the tank.

Closer look at the tank...."Indian" maybe?  If authentic, it could be worth some serious coin.


----------



## stoney (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks. The tank says Indian, I believe it was made by Hubley, 1930's. It went into my cast iron motorcycle collection.


----------



## JKT (Dec 4, 2016)

I picked up this 41" saw blade from a saw mill at a local auction for $39.00 to repurpose into possibly a table or a couple other ideas I have in mind..


----------



## stoney (Dec 4, 2016)

So do you have a collection of all things GIGANTIC


----------



## vincev (Dec 4, 2016)

more toys,no bikes........


----------



## morton (Dec 4, 2016)

stoney said:


> Thanks. The tank says Indian, I believe it was made by Hubley, 1930's. It went into my cast iron motorcycle collection.




Hubley factory was only about 25 miles from my home and are in big demand around here but I've never been able to find info about exact site location. 

That is a most unusual transportation Hubley item.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 4, 2016)

No cool bike stuff but I found a real nice hobby horse for the grandkids. Its marked Blazcon 1965. Its in great shape.I Bought it from the original riders @ their Dads Estate Sale. I also found a cool Zippo while walking the dogs.


----------



## John G04 (Dec 4, 2016)

Heres my finds for the week.I went to a vintage bicycle shop and bought the roadmaster tank for 10$ and recieved the Trojan and Superba badge from shipping and got the schwinn badge for 10$ just need to repaint it correctly.


----------



## JKT (Dec 4, 2016)

stoney said:


> So do you have a collection of all things GIGANTIC




Well... sorta !! lol


----------



## morton (Dec 4, 2016)

Last of the non-bike items from 2016

It was quite a year…last of the items I picked up this year

Lighted display case.  Not real big by couldn’t pass up for $3.  The shelf on which it sits was a garbage day curb pickup and free.  The pistol on the left is a built Revel kit from the 50's, and the one on the right is a plastic Marx cap gun from the 60's. The model ships are from the 1950's and were in a box market free at a local flea market. Wish I could find bargains like this for bike stuff.







Some lighters.  First one indicates on soldier's feelings.  The third one is from the Autorama near Harrisburg, PA, and has an interesting story if true.  Supposedly Gene Zimmerman wanted to open a convention hotel/auto museum but couldn’t secure a liquor license. It opened but soon went out of business.  Without the license, it was doomed.  My father who was a newspaper editor at the time (early 1960’s I believe) was a guest at the opening and rode from the hotel to Harrisburg on an antique car something like a curved dash Oldsmobile.  Place later became flea market site for a while, but haven’t been by the site for years so I don’t know what’s there now.














Esso Tanker plastic bank given away at stations in the 1950’s





Airplane game.  Nice box art and in like new condition.





Ship model from the 1960’s…looks complete and in contents untouched…box a little rough.





Western holster and belt.  Like new condition but loops are for 38 or 45 calibers.  I have been looking for a cheap western style .22 for plinking and this would be perfect accessory except for the bullet loops. Problem is .22’s are readily available in the $150-200 range but bigger bores start at $400-500 and of course are much more expensive to shoot.





Looks like i'm going to have one fantastic yard sale next spring.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Evans200 (Dec 4, 2016)

A little bling for the 60 Columbia Torpedo middleweight.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 4, 2016)

Got this for my birthday!  Signed Wakisashi Soshu ju Tsunahiro. Made by one of the best from 1532-1590 AD. The hamon is a work of art and it is razor sharp.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 4, 2016)

Got this cool Shelby Speedline shirt from Aaron yesterday.


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 4, 2016)

1926 nickel plated ten in one tool. Missing a couple features. The handle is engraved with some very cool arcaic stoichiometry. 

 

 

 
Tin flip calendar.


Old spigot 

 
1926 Welding manual. 1940 painting equipment manual. These along with the three paint splattered nozzles were pulled from a prewar shop's stock. (Shop continued into early 1980's.)

 

 

 


1959 CCM catalog


Cool ornate cast iron fireplace/stove hood


W.H. Dunne was primarily a Canadian skate company, but they made other things as well. This nickel plated piece looks almost identical to a TOC bicycle tube prep/scraping tool. What appear to be a sharpening stone slides into the blade. Then those parts slide into the engraved holder. Thoughts?

 


Very cool small advertising box.

 


The box held a number of these nickel plated cotter pins & hardware...

 
...as well as these New Departure oiler flip caps.

 
This nickel plated arm either took a pedal with a weirdo hexagonal spindle, or it was modified to be a wrench. I hope the latter


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 4, 2016)

Very nice Perry 40/14 coaster hub. Will break this down, clean and lube. 

 
Found a few Phillips rear calipers. Show no signs of use. Storage wear for sure. Missing their springs and a couple blocks.


NOS Norco am radio. Will clean it up and listen to baseball in my shop.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Dec 4, 2016)

Picked up this 48? Monark Rocket today. Beautiful orig paint! Will clean up nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 4, 2016)

this weeks medicine for my Delta Disease, a Delta Roadmaster box missing the top flap but not bad for 80 years old , a chrome Delta Lark needed for my 1958 dealer display stand,  another Delta Luminous glow in the dark Flashlight to replace one I left at a job site, A nice Delta front loader I cleaned up a little and replaced the missing lens, A very very nice Fat Torpedo with whats left of the ROLLFAST decal and last a nice pair of Delta 4 1/2 in. lights


----------



## petritl (Dec 4, 2016)

Swap meet find

Cinelli 64 bars with Cinelli gooseneck and Campagnolo Super Record brake levers


----------



## tanksalot (Dec 4, 2016)

Westfield Streamline bike as found .


----------



## rickyd (Dec 4, 2016)

Sweet Streamline


----------



## John G04 (Dec 4, 2016)

Wow tanksalot that westfield is really cool!


----------



## locomotion (Dec 4, 2016)

a new cyclometer


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 4, 2016)

Picked this up today from a very good friend.


----------



## Blackout (Dec 4, 2016)

No bike stuff but found this cool old aluminum chair at the scrap yard.
While I bought all this stained glass maybe 8 years ago or so when my parents retired from it after 30+ years it was always out of sight out of mind but they sold there house so I had to get it out of the workshop managed to squeeze 6 crates full in my garage everything else I had to cram in a storage unit.


----------



## John G04 (Dec 4, 2016)

Those are some old and cool bikes locomotion!


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 4, 2016)

nycet3 said:


> View attachment 391938 View attachment 391939
> 1926 nickel plated ten in one tool. Missing a couple features. The handle is engraved with some very cool arcaic stoichiometry. View attachment 391940 View attachment 391942 View attachment 391943
> Tin flip calendar.View attachment 391944
> Old spigot View attachment 391945
> ...



That is a Dunne skate sharpener,here is an image of one of a different design but you can get an idea of what it does.


----------



## tim.showalter.370 (Dec 4, 2016)

Here's a little bike I found this week.



Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## tim.showalter.370 (Dec 4, 2016)

Remember the old Swingbike from the 70s? Hoosierboy Restorations is restoring this one for a customer. 




Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 4, 2016)

Seems as though it was X-mas for everyone 21 days sooners than later with all these neat finds.


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 4, 2016)

This little gem was made available to me several months back. It was delivered to me today freshly restored by Scott aka "rustjunkie"

Incredible work for a worthy bike...........


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 4, 2016)

Also added this 1957 Jet Patrol lunch box to my collection.


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 4, 2016)

Dale Alan said:


> That is a Dunne skate sharpener,here is an image of one of a different design but you can get an idea of what it does.




That's very cool. Thanks for the info.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 4, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> This little gem was made available to me several months back. It was delivered to me today freshly restored by Scott aka "rustjunkie"
> 
> Incredible work for a worthy bike...........
> View attachment 392237 View attachment 392238 View attachment 392240



That looks outstanding!  Do you have any before shots?


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 4, 2016)

nycet3 said:


> That's very cool. Thanks for the info.



I had one very similar to yours when I was a kid .They work to give the blade a quick edge,but machine sharpening was also needed to keep an edge .Similar to putting a  knife to a steel to take burs off and realign the edge.Nice find,that is a classy looking piece.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 4, 2016)

tim.showalter.370 said:


> Remember the old Swingbike from the 70s? Hoosierboy Restorations is restoring this one for a customer.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk





Nice bike, I don't see the need for this bike to be restored!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 4, 2016)

I picked up some Ram Sport wheels and tires to replace my aluminum wheels with the chrome clad plastic crap.


----------



## catfish (Dec 4, 2016)

I got all of this today. And a lot more. This is all I had time to unload and get photos of.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 4, 2016)

More boxes and stuff.....but the Mailman isn't cussing me out!


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 4, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I picked up some Ram Sport wheels and tires to replace my aluminum wheels with the chrome clad plastic crap.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 392295 View attachment 392296



My brother has the same truck


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 4, 2016)

tanksalot said:


> Westfield Streamline bike as found .
> 
> View attachment 392034




Nice,I now see what bike that Wal Mart Columbia was modeled after.I thought they just made up something new.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 4, 2016)

catfish said:


> I got all of this today. And a lot more. This is all I had time to unload and get photos of.
> 
> View attachment 392331
> 
> nice haul, what is this hub? how old i it?


----------



## catfish (Dec 4, 2016)

30s muscleman hub with Airman brake arm.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 4, 2016)

catfish said:


> I got all of this today. And a lot more. This is all I had time to unload and get photos of.
> 
> View attachment 392329 View attachment 392330 View attachment 392331 View attachment 392332 View attachment 392333 View attachment 392334



Are those real blue bird ornaments?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 4, 2016)

PCHiggin said:


> My brother has the same truck




Does he like it? Mine is a Lonestar not a Big Horn. Story goes that only Texas dealers can order the Lonestar.


----------



## catfish (Dec 4, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Are those real blue bird ornaments?




I know one is a repop.


----------



## higgens (Dec 4, 2016)

How much for the pedal caps? @catfish


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 4, 2016)

catfish said:


> I got all of this today. And a lot more. This is all I had time to unload and get photos of.
> 
> View attachment 392329 View attachment 392330 View attachment 392331 View attachment 392332 View attachment 392333 View attachment 392334



Hey Mr. Fish, what is that light base in the speedo picture for?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 4, 2016)

It kind of looks like it's cast and not sheet metal


----------



## catfish (Dec 4, 2016)

bentwoody66 said:


> Hey Mr. Fish, what is that light base in the speedo picture for?




Delta silver ray, or horn light.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 4, 2016)

catfish said:


> Delta silver ray, or horn light.



Is it a keeper?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 4, 2016)

Could it be added to my shopping cart[emoji2] [emoji6]


----------



## catfish (Dec 4, 2016)

bentwoody66 said:


> Is it a keeper?




Don't know. Maybe catch and release.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 4, 2016)

catfish said:


> Don't know. Maybe catch and release.



[emoji12] [emoji13] [emoji14]


----------



## Clark58mx (Dec 4, 2016)

Bought this all original 1970 Honda Trail 70. Runs great.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 5, 2016)

Clark58mx said:


> View attachment 392451 Bought this all original 1970 Honda Trail 70. Runs great.




Cool! I had the same one, same color too. I think they were a K-0, it uses a battery for the ignition? My Son rode the hell out of it.Wish I had kept it.


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 5, 2016)

bikewhorder,
these are the only before pics that I have. The chassis and seat pan were already restored.

Pan and stitch banding is original as is the rest of the parts with exception of the chrome cups.


----------

